

Ask HN: Is there a good website to hire cheap freelancers for basic data entry? - keytweetlouie

Thank you
======
Caligula
<https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome>

On amazon turk people will do tedious things for cheap.

~~~
keytweetlouie
thx

